
On the Heartbreaking Difficulty of Getting Rid of Books - brudgers
http://lithub.com/on-the-heartbreaking-difficulty-of-getting-rid-of-books/
======
davelnewton
I hate getting rid of books.

When I moved across the country I whittled my collection down from ~3k to
around ~1.5k and I was sad. For the most part I made good decisions around
which chunks of books, but there are some I really screwed the pooch on.

On the plus side, it's easier than ever to backfill collections.

